# Does anyone actually like the silicone gripper on jersey hems?



## jeff400650 (Mar 29, 2014)

In my experience, they actually achieve the opposite effect from what they are supposed to do.

The sticky stuff is claimed to prevent your jersey from riding up and bunching around your waist, but I find that during the course of my activities on and around the bike, raising arms or bending, etc... it is inevitable that my jersey will get pulled up at some point. All the silicone does is grip at the high point, and prevent the hem from working it's way back down. So I end up with the bottom 3 inches or so of jersey bunched up in an ugly fold. This is especially annoying with foul weather jerseys in the rain. I'd like that storm flap to stay down near the saddle. The couple of jerseys I have without it ride nicely where they belong. One of them, I took the time to pick and pull the stuff off of, but that process tattered and frayed the fabric it was attached to.

Most jerseys have the elastic too tight too. 

Does anyone else notice this, or am I just an aberration?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, unless you're riding in an adult "onesy" I would think it's just as important for the jersey to be able to move down unimpeded.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I like it. I guess I don't have my arms above my head too much when I ride my bike and I don't much wear jerseys for anything else. I see your point, I've just never had the grippy thing be an issue. I also have stuff in my pockets, weighing down the back of the jersey if that has an effect? I like my gear tight and stationary. That said, I have and use jerseys without the grippy strip and they work just fine as well. It's not something that would be a factor in a purchasing decision.


----------



## jeff400650 (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah, if you put a lot in the pockets it would be less of an issue. Oh well... first world problems.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

I find the grippers are more of a waste than a hindrance or help. I have some with and without and it doesn't seem to make a difference for me. Most of my jerseys fit tight so they don't slide around too much anyway.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I have one jersey with one. It's a complete non-factor either way.


----------



## Tjaard (Nov 9, 2014)

jeff400650 said:


> In my experience, they actually achieve the opposite effect from what they are supposed to do.
> 
> The sticky stuff is claimed to prevent your jersey from riding up and bunching around your waist, but I find that during the course of my activities on and around the bike, raising arms or bending, etc... it is inevitable that my jersey will get pulled up at some point. All the silicone does is grip at the high point, and prevent the hem from working it's way back down. So I end up with the bottom 3 inches or so of jersey bunched up in an ugly fold. This is especially annoying with foul weather jerseys in the rain. I'd like that storm flap to stay down near the saddle. The couple of jerseys I have without it ride nicely where they belong. One of them, I took the time to pick and pull the stuff off of, but that process tattered and frayed the fabric it was attached to.
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree. I have often wondered e same thing


----------



## Zurichman (Jan 3, 2014)

I only have one gripper maybe 2 jerseys that are Hincappie. Both were from the Assault on Mount Mitchel. I think the quality of these jerseys are much better than Sugoi or other run of the mill jerseys. I like them also because it is one of the few jerseys I have that are full zipper. Nothing like trying to get a 1/2 or 3/4 zip jersey off of you after a very long hot sweaty summer ride. I have more of a problem with shorts with the silicone grippers. I have found out that I am allergic to silicone but it just showed up in the last year or so of my 20 year riding career. I get a super red rash on my legs because of it. I try rolling the shorts up when I think of it. I haven't research if there are any Companies out there that make no silicone gripping shorts but I guess they do.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I don't like it. It prevents air circulation in warm weather. Without it, gravity keeps my jersey down just fine.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

If they don't have them, I add them.

Why?

Aerodynamics.

Without them a small amount of slack develops in the shoulders of the jersey/jacket. Shoulders that are not tight can add 20 watts of resistance alone. Pull the back down, shoulders tighten up.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> Shoulders that are not tight can add 20 watts of resistance alone.


Oh no! Horror of horrors! I'm going to come to a screeching halt. And all this time I thought it was me.


----------



## Zurichman (Jan 3, 2014)

Lombard said:


> Oh no! Horror of horrors! I'm going to come to a screeching halt. And all this time I thought it was me.


 He is probably the same guy when I see him out on the ride won't wave to me as he will lose a couple of precious seconds on his ride time. lol


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Zurichman said:


> He is probably the same guy when I see him out on the ride won't wave to me as he will lose a couple of precious seconds on his ride time. lol


LOL! That outstretched hand is a real aero disadvantage. :wink5:


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

Now that I have disc brakes I am so busy modulating around I do not notice that my stomach is sticking out and my butt crack is showing as I wave Howdy to all the folks out on their Christmas upgrade bikes. 

But on a serious note I did not know that existed. My jerseys just have a elastic waste thing and it seems fine to me. I am sure my cell phone helps hold it all down as it's a tank as yours are.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm a fan. I think more of the problem is companies making cycling jerseys that fit well when you are standing straight up with your arms at your sides. Get in the cycling position with arms forward and elbows closer together and it bunches in the front, stretches in the back, and pulls the jersey up towards your shoulders. This is what pulls your jersey up at the bottom. 

Most of my jerseys are Castelli and they make them so they fit well when riding. Never have a problem with them pulling up in the back and the grippers at the hem keep everything nice and tight. I like them.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> I think more of the problem is companies making cycling jerseys that fit well when you are standing straight up with your arms at your sides. Get in the cycling position with arms forward and elbows closer together and it bunches in the front, stretches in the back, and pulls the jersey up towards your shoulders. This is what pulls your jersey up at the bottom.


I agree. 
I can't believe that after all these years very few companies can make a jersey with sleeves that stay down either. 
I won't buy buy a jersey without a gripper unless I really like it. 
All jerseys should have a full two-way zip too. 

The Sportful Grupetto is the best jersey I've worn to date including anything by Assos, Castelli, Capo and the like.


----------

